# Partner gas card



## Rich95677 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey Richard,








Thanks for enrolling for your exclusive gas discount! Your partner Fuel Card should arrive in 7-10 business days.

Did anyone else sign up? Looks like a pretty good deal and nice to not have to pay for the gas before you drive alot. Pay after the fact with your next payment, no more using tips for gas. I can pocket any tips for food or whatever.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I got a couple of emails about it but I didn't see anywhere to sign up. I did see that you had to do 200 trips a month to get it and these days I've scaled back a little so I probably only do 150 or so a month, we'll see. 

2 considerations though: 
1) Exxon and Mobil are generally more expensive so the 15 cent discount might really be more like 0-5 cents. 
2) I use a CC for everything I possibly can and pay it off at the end of the month. I get the equivalent of 1.5% cash back on all my purchases. While not a lot, it's on everything and I don't need to think about it or adjust my habits, it's automatic so I always get the benefit.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

*Savings based on a $3.50 fuel rate. Actual gas discount may vary by city.

So, umm, err, uhh, hmmm, I uhh, "may vary", "based on $3.50gal", it's uhh, grr, feels like a trick or something.


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

The key phrase in the ad is save "UP TO" 15 cents a gallon. I wonder how many hoops you have to jump though to get the savings that high?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

4.3% discount, you must maintain 200 rides per month, money comes out of your payment from uber.

It will be a reality check to show drivers how much the expenses are, Ubers % + SRF tax + Gas = minimum wage.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't need those fks at Uber deducting anymore money out of my pay. I've used BP rewards. Works like a charm.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Rich95677 said:


> Hey Richard,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shill


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

So you're required to do a minimum of 200 trips per month.
To accomplish this, you likely will fill up your fuel tank 3 times per week.
The average savings per tank of gas is $1.50 x 3 fill ups per week = $4.50 per week. $18 savings per month to allow the tech company to withhold money from your weekly pay. Considering how well they did with withholding Santander loan payments from drivers paychecks, I would say this is a losing proposition.

Hey...I have an idea! How about instead of these trivial fuel "rewards", the tech company increase fares back to what they were before January.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

What's the interest rate if you end up not working enough to cover the gas on any given week?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Suggest waiting and seeing what the Driver feedback is and all the details re this "Up To $0.15 per gallon" offer.

As always, Uber's goal is to get more Vehicles on the road taking as many trips as possible. Nothing wrong with this. 

Uber is getting the "Cash Back %" which is probably funding 1/2 of this promotion to get more Drivers on the road for longer periods of time.

I think we all need to know
1) What does " Up to $0.15 per gallon" mean?
2) What happens when you don't hit that 200 Trips per month in any one month?
3) What happens if you don't have enough in your Weekly Payout from Uber to cover the Gas Total?
4) If you loose the Card, are you responsible for someone else using the card?
- Is there a 1-800 Fraud number to call to immediately deactivate the card
and report it loss/stolen?
5) If you use the card because you use Tip Money or have trouble budgeting, like any charge/credit card, are you disciplined enough to make a realistic budget? Or will you decide to use the Uber Gas Charge Card to hit up Vegas and then come home and drive a 100 hr week to cover both the gas charges and the $$$ you dropped in Vegas?

I'll let someone else apply for the Uber Gas "Drive More For Us" Incentive Card. Yes, it's an Incentive Card not a Reward Card. Maybe it's a good thing for some, but I'll put this on hold for now.

Like others have said, Uber can just raise rates and we'll consider driving more. Wow - that was simple.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I get gas from Taco Bell..........


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I got a couple of emails about it but I didn't see anywhere to sign up. I did see that you had to do 200 trips a month to get it and these days I've scaled back a little so I probably only do 150 or so a month, we'll see.
> 
> 2 considerations though:
> 1) Exxon and Mobil are generally more expensive so the 15 cent discount might really be more like 0-5 cents.
> 2) I use a CC for everything I possibly can and pay it off at the end of the month. I get the equivalent of 1.5% cash back on all my purchases. While not a lot, it's on everything and I don't need to think about it or adjust my habits, it's automatic so I always get the benefit.


In my area it states you can go to ANY gas station and fill up, I looked at the fine print, and it said that I could go to ANY gas station. So yeah to me it is a good deal. But the only problem is that in some places (not all) I will get 10 cent discount for paying in cash. But it only depends if I am in that area. I all about convenience so if I can save 15 cents off per gallon, it sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

"up to .15/gallon" Uber math in use here people, I am thinking this means 4% (even tho their example of "up to" .15 is at $3.50/ gallon)

It's Uber, not a living wage.... but it will help drivers see how much "ubering" costs.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

What a crock of shit. 

If you have a Costco membership, fill up at Costco. It's already 15-20 cents cheaper than elsewhere. Also if you have American Express card from Costco, you'll get an additional 3% back.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Rich95677 said:


> Hey Richard,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POST # 1 /Rich95677: Bostonian Bison
Thanks You for Bringing
This "Deal" before the Drivership of UPNF.

But before Another Anti-#[F]Uberite gets
Irrevocably Bent-out-of-Shape please
click on the THREE Hyperlinks to the
Other Identical Topic Threads:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/88521
https://uberpeople.net/posts/310214
https://uberpeople.net/posts/311095

Mentoring Bison, over and out.


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

This is just another Uber-perpetuated scam, not unlike Santander leases. Seriously, never take anything from Uber that looks like they're helping you out. It's kind of like taking a little start-up loan from Tony Soprano. Nothing good can come of it.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

The Chase Freedom card is offering 5% cash back on gas (any gas station) July-Sept. Discover IT card had 5% cash back on gas Jan-March. 

Other cards have 1.5-2% cash back on all purchases. 

Plus, using a normal credit card you don't have to worry about being penalized for doing < 200 trips. Also, on a credit card you have 30 days to pay it, verse paying it at the end of the week on this program.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

I do 100 trips/week tops... so whatever.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Kingo9 said:


> I do 100 trips/week tops... so whatever.


Then you are good, they were talking about 200 trips per MONTH.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

^^^Whoops, I meant 100/mo. Maybe even 150, but I'm rarely ever going to get 200.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Kingo9 said:


> ^^^Whoops, I meant 100/mo. Maybe even 150, but I'm rarely ever going to get 200.


At the rates in Nashville it probably seems like the less you drive, the more you make ;-)

Given the flood of drivers and summer slow down in my area, getting 200 rides a month would be a full time job. It's a diminishing returns problem. If I only go online when it's busy, I do well. The more hours I'm online, the more slow hours I'm online, the more marginal it gets. No thanks, don't need the Uber math gas card ty.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

I only do XL now. I'd rather take less trips and even make a little less than drive all over down burning gas and putting miles on my car for $4 rides. Gas is around $2.50 here anyway... so I bet my free speedy rewards card at $0.03 off per gallon isn't much worse than their card since they are using that discount off of $3.50. And I'm not getting any deeper into bed with Uber.


----------



## America (Jun 8, 2015)

Has anyone gotten to the bottom of this yet? If it's worth it I'll sign up for it but right now filling up in Indiana at $2.60/gal on my way home from the REAL JOB is working pretty well.


----------



## Rich95677 (Jan 14, 2015)

All we can do is wait and see how this card actually works. No one has seen it in action yet or even how they figure the discount for sure.


----------



## cocook1979 (Apr 28, 2015)

I used the uber gas card on two fill ups last week.

1. Murphy USA, on $28.10 fill up I saved .42 cents. .038 cents a gallon.

2. Chevron, on $38.24 fill up I saved .57 cents.

What a reward...lol. maybe $4-5 a month. What a joke....


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

I've been using the uber fuel card for more than a week. It's good no more allocating funds from weekly check for gas. I do uber full time, so far saved over few $$$$ not too shabby


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

MJ Khan said:


> I've been using the uber fuel card for more than a week. It's good no more allocating funds from weekly check for gas. I do uber full time, so far saved over few $$$$ not too shabby


MJ Khan...how has the allocation of funds changed? Don't you still have to allocate funds for gas now? It's still part of your weekly budget.

The only difference is that what you put ($ amount) in your vehicle this week you pay for it a week later, right? Or am I missing somethings.


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

The way I do it is use the card and no more worrying about gas funds. The amount is deducted every other day from my statement


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

MJ Khan said:


> The way I do it is use the card and no more worrying about gas funds. The amount is deducted every other day from my statement


Glad the Gas Card is working for you. Two geeks at Uber Corporate are doing back flips as they read this while depositing their bonus checks...sigh


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I think I've done a reversal on the Uber Gas Card. It is actually an "Employee Petrol Charge Card".


----------



## LindaB (May 14, 2016)

Anyone know the contact # to call uber if false fuel charges are deducted from your uber account that WEREN'T charged to fuel card? Situation is that $52 charge for fuel card was deducted last night from next paycheck. Called Mastercard and they don't show the charge on the account so somehow Uber reported a $52 charge to the card that didn't happen. MasterCard had total card usage ~$75 total, which was accurate up until the bogus $52 charge last night. Uber isn't easy to reach, can't find info where others drivers have had this happen, but fraudulent reporting is a serious issue so surely there is someone to call at Uber if their data is wrong???


----------

